# <BDC> [ EU-Thrall ] ( 9/9 NHC 8/9 HC ) sucht Member



## xxNapster (20. Juli 2017)

Wir suchen für mythic+ und unseren Raid noch aktive Spieler. Raidzeiten sind Mo + Di 20:00 - 22:30. Wir sind familiär, hilfsbereit und sehr aktiv im Discord

bei Interesse schaut auf unserer Progress Seite vorbei für mehr infos oder schreibt einen unserer Offis an 
https://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/thrall/BDC

PS: chrossrealm Proberaids sind natürlich immer möglich, bei aufnahme in den Raidkader sollte ein servertrans aber immer erfolgen.

Mfg Napstèr


----------

